# طلب مساعدة



## barkatk86 (6 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
احتاج الى ابعاد العينات لاختبار الكلل والتعب " fatigue cyclique"
كامل لنوم با فيهم astm


----------



## barkatk86 (6 يوليو 2012)

منتظر الرد لوسمحتم


----------



## barkatk86 (6 يوليو 2012)

منتظر الرد لوسمحتم
cyclic fatigue test specimen geometry


----------



## barkatk86 (9 يوليو 2012)

هل من مجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## barkatk86 (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا الاخ احمد ولاكن انا ادرس علوم المواد واريد ان اعمل احتبار الكلل للشد والضغط "" وfatigue cyclical وليس لديا اي فكرا على هذا وانا اعرف انا هنالك نورم يضعونها مثل َ astmفهل من كتاب او اي شيئ اجد فيه هذه النورم


----------



## aziz1297 (16 يوليو 2012)

اضف www و ال http:\\ لانني مستخدم جديد
.4shared.com/office/uvqHj5G6/Low_cycle_fatiguetest_for_sold.html


----------

